# So how thick is the ICE



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Give reports.... I won't be able to get out til Sunday if I am lucky


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

My little brother said theres about an inch or so right off the dock. the middle of the lake just froze 2 days ago(Island Lake)


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

Just got done (11am 01/19) checking a couple small lakes in the Brighton/Howell area Looks like about 2" +/- enough to let me slide out a few yards from shore to take a few wacks with an ax.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

caught a limit on small channel this am,,2 inches of ice


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey guys, 3 reports of ice, no body mentions the name of the lake??


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

nobody wants to be held accountable when someone takes thier word for 3"+ after 36 hours of cold. lol


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

i WAS ON MORRISON (IONIA COUNTY) YESTERDAY ABOUT 3" OF ICE IN FRONT OF THE HOUSE. DIDN'T TRAVEL TO FARE THOUGH, ENOUGH TO GET TO THE DROP AND CATCH A FEW SMALL PERCH. SNOW ON TOP CAN'T BE GOOD. GOING IN THE MORNING AND WE'LL SEE.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

I went down to Brighton Recreation area off of Chilson Road and checked the few lakes down there. I might try to get out today for a couple hours. I will report back later.


----------



## muddman55 (Jan 11, 2006)

lake ovid at sleepy hollow last night 3.5-5 inches mostly 4+ black ice with a dust of snow south end of the lake from the island south fish weren't moving due to high pressure good luck and be safe


----------



## FishMonger (Feb 9, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon at Nepessing Lk. there was 2 1/2-3" ice off the public access. Open water out in the middle, but plenty of area to fish.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I never ice fished, thinking about giving it a try, what's a save ice thickness


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

Rumajz said:


> I never ice fished, thinking about giving it a try, what's a save ice thickness


you can go out on 2in and be safe but give it 3 to seel the deel


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks

what about some spots that tend to be thiner? Is there such a thing? Around shores or something like that? 
Is there a basic rule for certain areas one should be especially carefull around?

thanks for any tips


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

being new i would not even think about going out on 2, or 3 inches. wait till theres 4 inches of good ice then you have less to worry about. spots where there are currents will have thinner ice, and it is not worth the risk


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

thank you

sounds like a way to go


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Friday night about 9:30 my wife and myself were sitting upstairs in our home when she said look at the stupid people out on the ice with snowmobiles. They came in front of our place and guess what. In about 4 feet of water one went down. After making sure that he was ok I had to till the other people to stay off the lake. It was about 11:30 when we got his slide out of the water. I live on Pettibone lake in nothern Newaygo county. Today you could still see where the springs are,but we got about 5 inches of snow so a lot of them got covered up. The ice may be 2 to 3 inches in some spots but it may only be 1 inch in others.
Bob


----------



## buffalo (Dec 17, 2000)

1 inch stay off
2 inches one may
3 inches small groups
4 inches OK
A rule my Dad told me 40 years ago. But I like 3 inches or more.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

We had 2 to 3"s in the Hartland area. Ice was fine,, just don't stand real close to someone else, it started poppin' and snappin' if you did.


----------



## ooring69 (Jan 22, 2007)

simco cooks bay 5-6" out on sleds about 2 miles cooch 4-5"went out airport rd to the chanel about 3":help:


----------



## vyndrup (Mar 1, 2003)

Rumajz -
You should go with someone else if it's your first time. Either that, or go to a crowded place and talk to a person or two. Follow the other people's route. So many things can effect the ice thickness.


----------



## kayak (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't know how thick the ice is, But I watched the fire dept. rescue someone out of the narrows in Lake Mac in Holland today. So please be careful.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I was out on my lake today(island lake) and i was fishing the boat luanch area, its like a little cove. it had about 2-2.5" of solid ice. I was out there from 7-9:15 and didnt get a fish, had one hit.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Ramajz-the worst spot(s) are usually the first 5' off shore. ALSO just because there are 5" (or 3) here dont mean diddly about a spot 50' or 20' away-could be 1" of 8"!! CAUTION. 

Up N we have about 8" of SNOW on the ice-how thick-I have not ventured out. The snow on the ice pretty well insures there will also be some inches of slush on the ice. That is not solid ice by a long shot.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

Pettibone looks like a big slush hole. This lake is not save at all. I can look out and see springs all over. The best thing that could happen here is get some real warm weather and start over. The bad part about this is that I told my wife and wanted to stay home this year and ice fish instead of going to Phx


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I noticed its pretty windy outside now (SE) think it will effect the ice around here?

Shane


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

deputy865 said:


> I noticed its pretty windy outside now (SE) think it will effect the ice around here?
> 
> Shane


RealFeel®: 18 °F
A flurry late this morning; otherwise, mostly cloudy and breezy

*Tuesday Night, Jan 23*








*Low: 17 °F RealFeel®: 16 °F*
Mostly cloudy with flurries




Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Today | Hourly Forecast for Tonight | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast | Local Radar
*Wednesday, Jan 24*








*High: 28 °F RealFeel®: 28 °F*
Cloudy with some snow, accumulating a coating to an inch



*Wednesday Night, Jan 24*








*Low: 11 °F RealFeel®: -6 °F*
Mostly cloudy, breezy and cold with a couple of flurries




Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Wednesday | Hourly Forecast for Wednesday Night | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast

*Thursday, Jan 25*








*High: 19 °F RealFeel®: -6 °F*
Rather cloudy, winds gusting to 40 mph and colder with some snow, accumulating a coating to an inch



*Thursday Night, Jan 25*








*Low: 7 °F RealFeel®: -18 °F*
Partly cloudy and frigid with a couple of flurries




Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Thursday | Hourly Forecast for Thursday Night | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast

*Friday, Jan 26*








*High: 24 °F RealFeel®: 8 °F*
Very cold with partial sunshine



*Friday Night, Jan 26*








*Low: 22 °F RealFeel®: 2 °F*
Mostly cloudy with a couple of flurries




Forecast Details | Hourly Forecast for Friday | Hourly Forecast for Friday Night | AccuPOP® Precipitation Forecast

*Saturday, Jan 27*








*High: 31 °F RealFeel®: 17 °F*
Rather cloudy and breezy with a couple of flurries



*Saturday Night, Jan 27*








*Low: 19 °F RealFeel®: 4 °F*
Cloudy most of the time


fenton


----------



## JDHUNTER (Mar 25, 2004)

I like that forecast


----------

